# Defroster vents and back seat



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey everyone! I'm trying to get my 89 max to looking at it's best, so I need some help. There are defroster vents on top of the dash, they have three fins each. The fins broke off on both of em, and I need to know where I can replace the whole vent itself. I've been able to remove it, so it should be replacable. I'll take pics later to show what I mean. If anyone knows what I'm talking about, information as where to buy em online would be REALLY helpful. Also, anyone know where I might be able to pick up a new back seat? The leather cracked on the top, where your head is supposed to rest on the right side, so now there's brittle leather flapping. If anyone knows where I can pick one of those up in the burguandy color or even black, I'd appreciate it too.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Junkyard or dealer on the vents (I swapped mine over recently)
the backseat you can probably have repaired by an upholstery shop if you can't find a good seat in a junkyard


----------

